# Well I still haven't got any Double Cranked Hinges (UPDATE)



## Lord Nibbo (14 Dec 2006)

I've done quite a bit of planing & thicknessing on that pile of American Black Walnut. :lol: 







Then I cut a load to length, these bits are the offcuts, looks like I might be making a load of those candle holders :lol: 






Then I started doing some glue up, plus some sanding.  
















Then done more assembly and some more sanding and added shelves in routed dado's as Norm would say.  






No back in the above pic that won't go on until I've fitted the lower drawer 






Drawer next, then the drop down door, then I start all over again to make it's twin. :lol:


----------



## dedee (14 Dec 2006)

It's coming along real nice.

Have you given up on those hinges then?

Andy


----------



## Lord Nibbo (14 Dec 2006)

dedee":19gksdi1 said:


> It's coming along real nice.
> 
> Have you given up on those hinges then?
> 
> Andy


 No not yet, as Alf would know it will be Drekly :lol:


----------



## CYC (14 Dec 2006)

Fantastic work so far. This will be something else when you apply some finish on this.


----------



## woodbloke (14 Dec 2006)

LN - Looking good so far, keep the pics coming - Rob


----------



## Philly (14 Dec 2006)

Bravo!
Looking great,
Philly


----------



## WoodStoat (14 Dec 2006)

That is an absolutely gorgeous piece of furniture. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## JFC (14 Dec 2006)

I like that  Looking forward to seeing the finished product .


----------



## PowerTool (14 Dec 2006)

And now we can see why you needed such a well-built bench.. :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## llangatwgnedd (14 Dec 2006)

First class workmanship and design as always from you, but hey is that sawdust I can see in the photos thats a first


----------



## syntec4 (14 Dec 2006)

Wow, nice work. Thats some big and strong joints you have there! Cant wait to see some finish on it  
Lovely!


Lee.


----------



## promhandicam (18 Dec 2006)

Good morning LN. I really like the look of the unit you are building and it has given me an idea for something similar for our television. A couple of questions: 

Did you use biscuits to join the pieces together to make the sides and the top? If not how did you do it?

For the corner (finger) joints I assume that you just glued them.

What size is the timber finished to - it looks to be about 2" x 4" which would make the unit about 20" deep?

Thanks, and looking forward to seeing some more pics of the next stage.

Steve


----------



## Lord Nibbo (18 Dec 2006)

promhandicam":2dukp1a1 said:


> Did you use biscuits to join the pieces together to make the sides and the top? If not how did you do it?



No biscuits, with such a huge glue area I don't think biscuits would add anything to the strength.



> For the corner (finger) joints I assume that you just glued them.



Not just glue, I used pocket screwes from the inside as well. The dadode shelves are only glued for about 4" at the front to allow for any movement in the sides



> What size is the timber finished to - it looks to be about 2" x 4" which would make the unit about 20" deep?



Yes all the wood was sized to 4" x 2" before I cut the lengths, and all the lengths were cut in one go using a stop on the mitre saw, i.e. 6 pieces 24" long 4 pieces 22" long for the end panels, 2 pieces 48" long 3 pieces 44" long for the top. Doing this made it very easy to make a jig to incorporate the big box joints on glue up of all the panels.


----------



## Evergreen (18 Dec 2006)

Beautiful contemporary design, excellent workmanship. 

And like CYC says, when you apply the finish, it'll knock your/our eyes out.

Regards.


----------



## promhandicam (18 Dec 2006)

Thanks for the tips LN. If I can find any suitably sized timber with a reasonable moisure content this will be a project for next year. 

Seasons greetings,

Steve


----------



## mel (19 Dec 2006)

ln 
thats a lot of work for a pair of saw horses   
joking aside 
WOW 
you are a true inspiration 
keep us updated 

hows the new bench coping under the weight ????


----------



## Lord Nibbo (14 Jan 2007)

After nearly four weeks off with a bad back I'm finally on track again. Unit 1 had a final sanding and one coat of danish oil






Unit 2 is finished and awaiting it's first coat of oil.

The drawers are all cut out, and one is assembled.











The boards for the draw front can be seen directly behind the drawer unit but they await final sizing when the drawers are fitted on their runners.


----------



## Fecn (14 Jan 2007)

It looks stunning. You must be very pleased.

I very much like the interlocking top - Nice idea... well executed.

Well done LN


----------



## Lord Nibbo (17 Jan 2007)

First time the units have been together, both now have the drawers fitted, just waiting for hinges from Isaac Lord.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Jan 2007)

That is looking absolutely stunning - love those huge finger joints. Never occured to me to make them like that :roll:


----------



## dedee (17 Jan 2007)

Great stuff,

So what hinges did you setlle for in the end. Or do we have to wait and see them fitted?

Andy


----------



## Lord Nibbo (17 Jan 2007)

dedee":1wy48gh7 said:


> Great stuff,
> 
> So what hinges did you setlle for in the end. Or do we have to wait and see them fitted?
> 
> Andy


I had to settle for these






I had no luck whatsoever finding any double cranked made of solid brass.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (18 Jan 2007)

Finished well one of the units is finished, hopefully by tomorrow the other will be too





















Thats it Folks :lol:


----------



## dedee (18 Jan 2007)

LN,
It's nice to see it finished well done and those hinges look fine to me.

Andy


----------



## Lord Nibbo (18 Jan 2007)

Dunno if this will work but you might be able to see the HiFi pics in sequence in a slideshow HERE

If it don't work let me know and I'll delete it.


----------



## promhandicam (18 Jan 2007)

the slide show works just fine. and the units look very nice too I have to say. Do the stays hold the front up or is there some sort of catch? also are you putting handles on or not? cheers, steve


----------



## Shultzy (18 Jan 2007)

The richness of that walnut is beautiful. The hinges look fine. Well done an excellent piece and post.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (19 Jan 2007)

promhandicam":2z5j0n22 said:


> the slide show works just fine. and the units look very nice too I have to say. Do the stays hold the front up or is there some sort of catch? also are you putting handles on or not? cheers, steve




Yes the stays hold the front up.

No handles, that was in the design, if you look carefully the bottom of the drawer front has a routed lip to pull the drawer open. 

The top also has a moulded shape at the top to aid opening, I am adding two brass coloured magnetic catches that I got from homebase to each of the drop down door but when I took the pics they weren't fitted.


----------

